# NiteCore Ni18650A



## Willyza (15/1/16)

I was just wondering what peep's think ?
Seen them round in hardware stores BUT hardly on the forums
Is it the price, or is there a problem with them ?

http://nitecoresa.co.za/home/ni18650a-imr-hi-current-battery-e-cigarettes-similar/


----------



## yuganp (15/1/16)

I don't know how good these batteries are but they do not fit most mods as it is longer than the other batteries available. Someone bought this at work and it did not fit into the subox and evic mini.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Willyza (15/1/16)

oh ok, as the heading stated
Ni18650A IMR Hi Current Battery for E-Cigarettes or similar
Thanks good to know


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/1/16)

Had a look at the nitecores available on takealot ( not sure if they the same model ) and after googling decided against as they are protected cells


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/1/16)

No, forget it. thats a rewrap battery and its expensive. rather get proper batteries (LG HG2's, HE2's, HE4's or Samsung 25R's) don't waste your time with anything else.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/1/16)

They state that they are IMRs, so at least the right chemistry but you have no idea what is underneath the wrapper.

They might fit some mods, but these specific ones are button tops and thus a few mm higher. Most mods are designed for and will only accept flat top 18650s. They are also only 2000mAh, and at that price not really a bargain compared to pricing of higher capacity batteries from LG or Samsung.
Price-wise these should compare to the Sony VTC 4 which is rated 30A and 2100mAh, but they are about R40 more expensive than VTC 4s.

You can get the Yellow Tesiyi's at Vape King for ~ R200 each, known tested rating of 25A and 2600mAh capacity or 3000mAh LG Turds at other suppliers for ~ R200. Even Samsung 25Rs are cheaper for better capacity at R175-R185 a pop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/1/16)

A grade batteries, are really what you should be getting, they're available and economical. No point messing with B & C grade batteries.


----------



## stevie g (15/1/16)

Used in high drain flash light. Has a protection circuit built in that is why it is so long. Not recommended.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (15/1/16)

Funny how we use nitecore chargers to charge our (dont-buy-nitecore) batteries. 

@Sprint so you say it can run my flesh-light

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

